# Toe Punching a Ski Boot



## CurlyFry (Dec 25, 2014)

https://www.wildsnow.com/9398/ski-boot-ring-press/

Does anyone here know of ski boot fitters on the east coast who punch boots like the above link? Ive talked to my local bootfitter and he said that they do not do that to boots, it would ruin the boot. Well frankly that is bullshit and it is not uncommon to find ski shops out west who happily punch ski boots to fix fit problems. 

Any idea of any shops that do this on the east coast?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 25, 2014)

Pretty sure Richelsons Feet First I Plymouth, NH would do that.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 25, 2014)

http://www.idlewildskishop.com


----------



## CurlyFry (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. Any experience with these shops?


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes with Idlewild Ski Shop, but not with punches, haven't needed it done with my current boots. However when they got the device a few years back the shop guy who always helps me, pointed to it from across the work shop room and had told me it was costly but for what it can do very much worth the expense the shop paid.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 26, 2014)

Should add i stopped into a shop around Killington (road with small strip mall and popular Ktown bars), last year which had a boot stretching device resembling a large dough mixer ( http://www.costco.com/KitchenAid®-Professional-6-Qt-Mixer.product.11754601.html  ). Only where a food mixer could have two mixing beaters (etc), the device had two that looked like the business end of a golf club shaped to fit into the clog of a ski boot and expand individually to achieve the punch from the inside rather then a "ball and hoop" press like the one referenced on Lou Dawson's WildSnow. It was close to closing time and i couldn't find anyone to ask about it. Did see a few pairs of new boots lined up on the floor by the device with claim tags. 
I liked that the device only pushed from the inside and if it were me i would investigate such a device before the hook and ball style press. Sorry that i can't recall the name of the shop, if it helps they had a pair of ski jumping skis there and the boots were all displayed up on a wall with the very top shelf a museum of of old race boots.


----------



## Brad J (Dec 26, 2014)

I am sure Stan and Dans in North Conway could do it


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 26, 2014)

Re: post #6, i'm not positive but i think the shop i referred to at Killington is Peak Performance http://www.peakskishop.com


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Pro Ski and Ride in Hunter...


----------



## CurlyFry (Dec 27, 2014)

Perfect guys. Thanks a bunch for your help.


----------



## moresnow (Dec 27, 2014)

CurlyFry said:


> Perfect guys. Thanks a bunch for your help.


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 28, 2014)

^ Yeah, we don't wanna see you end up with this http://www.epicski.com/t/122238/punch-ruined-boots-pics-ask-for-compensation


----------



## CurlyFry (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh jeez, hope that doesnt happen! I will have to let you guys know how it goes, Ill get around to it sometime this winter.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, those Technicas with walkmode are another material...caution needed.  A few guys have tweaked shape simply by soaking in very hot water for a little while..  Looks like that so-called bootguy fell asleep with the heatgun..   
OMG...HoW HoRrIbLe($%&%($*%..lol., like who  the heck pushes his boot forward with his toes in that one small spot at the top of the toebox..?  Bootguy just didn't take his time to slowly spread the heat out over more area, which...with a forefoot-shaped block inside and pressure outside...can smooth it pretty much back to whatever shape they want...it's all exterior appearance..  Where the toe lug meets the bottom of the toebox IS something to watch out for....if anyone attempts.  Surprisingly there isn't a lot of material joining lug and shell.  Much, much safer dealt with in the newer boots that screw the bootsole toes and heels into the boot floor, although a PITA if you need to shim...imho.


----------



## CurlyFry (Dec 28, 2014)

Pebax perhaps?


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2014)

_*Think*_ it's some sort of hybrid Pebax CurlyFry....not stating I know definitely, haven't seen/felt but think it's closer to Pebax...but just needs to be patient when applying heat...  I added a little bit onto my previous post, but have done it easily to a pair of touring boots whose sole lugs screwed in.  In the boots I'm using, having been shimmed a little, I shaved the lugs to DIN...but got a little over ambitious in smoothing where toebox-shell meets lug...and ended up with a tiny view of the inside of the boot;-).  Used JB Weld to fill the slit...has held like a rock, but realized just how little material connected some 1-piece boots to their lugs...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 31, 2014)

bigbog said:


> -
> OMG...HoW HoRrIbLe($%&%($*%..lol., like who  the heck pushes his boot forward with his toes in that one small spot at the top of the toebox..?
> -
> Where the toe lug meets the bottom of the toebox IS something to watch out for....if anyone attempts.  Surprisingly there isn't a lot of material joining lug and shell.


- I do! My big toe is the longest toe and it does not angle sharply inward from the first metatarsal as the majority of footwear last are cut for. Wide last are generally cut for people with either fat feet or those with bunions, they still have football shaped toes. 
Case in point New Balance, they have had wide sizes for years and i couldn't fit any of them. The only shoe they ever made that i could fit were their barefoot run minimalist line which are not wide but have a toe box design to allow for toe splay. 

- Right, and why i look at people cross eyed when they tell me the boot can be punched to fit my toes. Every so often i get a shop guy who actually gets it and will tell me thats not a location you wanna punch.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 2, 2015)

〽❄❅;880166 said:
			
		

> - I do! My big toe is the longest toe and it does not angle sharply inward from the first metatarsal as the majority of footwear last are cut for. Wide last are generally cut for people with either fat feet or those with bunions, they still have football shaped toes.
> Case in point New Balance, they have had wide sizes for years and i couldn't fit any of them. The only shoe they ever made that i could fit were their barefoot run minimalist line which are not wide but have a toe box design to allow for toe splay.
> 
> - Right, and why i look at people cross eyed when they tell me the boot can be punched to fit my toes. Every so often i get a shop guy who actually gets it and will tell me thats not a location you wanna punch.



Understood......

You know I think I'd go at it(if I had to another time) by 1) grinding the lug area..then 2) slowly stretch the other area(s) wherever needed.  Think by not grinding the lug's interior edge a bit..there develops a pronounced bend in the material where the upper portion of material, that is to be stretched, meets the lug...weakening it a bit, but JB Weld helps if needed...


----------

